# Sneezing



## morse (May 15, 2011)

I think Morse thinks I'm about to die when I sneeze. He looks at me all worried, with big eyes. Sometimes he hops up and sits next to me. My allergies are terrible right now - at least I have a big, warm, purring boy to keep me from being attacked by the sneezles.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz awe! xD thats so cute! Mystery jumps when i sneeze. He still hasnt figured out where the noise comes from... xD 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice, if my wife sneezes or coughs around ours he runs away lol


----------

